# Food issues and Diarrhea



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby has been on the same IAMs puppy food since we picked her up from the breeder at 8 weeks. Our breeder recommended on keeping her on it until she was a yr old.

Starting a few weeks ago, she started getting diarrhea so I had the vet do a fecal and was negative for parasites. I gave her some prescription canned food to calm her stomach down for a few days and she was solid again. Before that, I tried canned pumpkin and it didn't work. When I got the all clear from the vet on the fecal, I put her back on the IAMs. Stools were getting soft again. When she was on the prescription food - all was good but not much coming out. Ruby woke us up Wednesday morning at 5:30 and found out she pooped in her crate - it was everywhere. It was not diarrhea but soft.

I am wondering if we have to change foods. I thought I would have a few more months before having to start researching this. Any thoughts?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We were on Iams (orange label too) and I thought I may do our dog a favor and switch to Costco puppy brand. He got the runs but eventually accepted it. 

The problem we had was with the Revolution from Physer tic and flea and heart worm medication. We have to apply it every month but as soon as we do he gets the runns. Terrible and nothing stops it except when we mix toasted bread with carrot/celery/apple pulp (the leftovers after we make juice) with his kibble and we add water as well. We even add metamucil to the mix. 
I hate that tic/flea/heart-worm medication.

The Iams brand makes smellier poo, Costco is less smelly but takes time to get used to it. I know PetSmart will push the Wilderness brand but it costs more. 

Sam tries to eat soil and grass to try and stop the runs.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am sorry Ruby is going through this. Holley was on IAMS from the Breeder as well when we got her. A week later she started having really horrible stools including diarrhea. The vet treated her for worms even though the test came back negative just in case. No change. We also had to put her on rice/boiled beef diet to firm her back up. We decided to try changing foods as well for when she was better. She didn't have diarrhea anymore but stool was soft as well as blood from pushing so hard. We found out she had fiber-responsive colitis. This won't ever go away according to the vet. At first we were using pumpkin. Holley got bored with it. Vet made us try Metamucil. She didn't like that either. I tried carrots and that seems to work well. I also give her a daily dog probiotic. No more blood and stool is pretty consistent. Hopefully I didn't just jinx us. Good luck with little Ruby. 
PS - The food she is now on is Merrick Cowboy Cookout Flavor. We didn't go the "Grain-Free" route after many dicussions with vet and the pet store. They both have had many cases of runny stool from it so we didn't want to risk. Merrick is a quality food but a little pricey.


----------

